# Redyre Rotties Good litter puppy pix



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

They are 5 days old here.










Alfred, (L) and sister Violet, synchronized sleepers.










Edith










Thomas


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Super cute! Looking forward to seeing them grow!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Gorgeous babies!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Beautiful pups


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Such beautiful puppies! Congrats!

... and post LOTS of pics!


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!! Want!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

Awwwww, very cute!.


----------



## mrsahunter86 (Feb 6, 2013)

Awwwwww I'm in love!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

What beautiful babies!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have not been on much in a long time. Who's puppies are these Red? Katy? Who is daddy? Nothing cuter then a Rottweiler puppy, that is for sure.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

They are CH Eternal Moon Korsair, X Redyre Double Blessing... "Grace". 

Really enjoying this litter. They are 9 days old


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

They are so adorable. I would be in Heaven if I had a litter of pups to raise again.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

They're so cute, hoping for loads more photos as they grow up


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh my cuteness overload!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I have some adorable photos to post, and also some very sad news. Isobel passed away on Sunday morning. Puppies were fed, and were all down sleeping, and I was about to get out of the whelping box when she woke from sleep screaming, seizing, and urinating. Despite my best efforts, I was unable to save her, and she died in my hands within moments. I cannot express the level of my shock and devastation. On necropsy, little Isobel had a grossly enlarged heart and liver. This is assumed to be a congenital defect. None of the other puppies share the same problem. This is a very sad part of being a breeder. I will never forget this sweet little puppy, and I miss her every time I’m in the box and now only count 6 puppies.

RIP Baby Isobel (pink collar)










In other news, Penny has produced her 6th OFA excellent offspring. Out of 15 puppies total, she has produced 6 OFA excellent and 4 OFA good.









Alfred









Edith









Thomas










Violet









Daisy









Branson


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. RIP and run free Baby Isobel ............


I am also in love with Daisy.  Congratulations on the OFA scores. How is Penny taking the loss of her baby?


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor little Isobel. 

You just go ahead and put Daisy in a box and ship her over to me. I'll just act really surprised when she gets huge, my mother-in-law will suspect nothing!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.

And Just to be different, I want Branson.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of baby Isobel.

The others are extremely precious though, and I have to say that I love your Downton Abbey themed names! Branson is also my favorite little puppy.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. 

What cuties they are. I think Thomas would make a nice little brother for Miss Katie


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.
What beautiful babys.  I want Edith.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

My condolences, Can you please ship Violet this way!!!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

so sorry for your loss


----------

